# Recommended receiver for the SVS Ultra and PB12-NSD



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

What are your thoughts on a good receiver for the system as in the title?
This is my first and a very large purchase and want to make sure I get this right...
I would like something that I can use for 3D down the road as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Onkyo 809 is a solid receiver and wont break the bank.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Recommended receiver for the SVS Ultra and PB12-NSD


Any receiver will work with either sub.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

There are many good AVR's available today with many features. Sub output being just one of them. It would be more important to make a list of the features you need or expect to need & let this guide you in choosing one. The number of inputs/outputs, zone control, type of room correction software, & power are things to consider. Decide what you need the AVR to do & let this narrow your search.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> This Onkyo 809 is a solid receiver and wont break the bank.


I did end up ordering this avr.
Thanks for the reccomendation! Stay tuned to my other post everything is supposed to be delivered monday. Getting antsy and just want it here now!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Great choice, looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Good choice, I have the 809 and I love it.......:T


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree it is a very good choice. I have the 709 and there are tons of inputs and outputs and many many modes of operation that will give you many options for the best sound. The hard part will be finding the right one.


----------

